# I know it's lame, but I'm proud! :)



## nephthysa (Aug 15, 2012)

Nikki and I went for graduation last week at our local Dog Club from Beginners Obedience to level one. I was so nervous all day, but everyone was like, you'll be fine.

Well, they were reading out the passes for each class and they didn't read ours out, so I thought, oh well, next time.

THEN they read out the top performing dog of the whole school and with a score of 99 out of 100, guess who!!!!

YAY NIKKI!

We also got a trophy for the score, which is off getting our names on it, so we should have it tomorrow night 

(It's only beginners, but hey, you gotta start somewhere!)


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow thats great! Congrats to you and to Nikki!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's nothing lame about your situation. Congrats to
you and your dog.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Not lame at all. Congrats. You should be proud for a job well done!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Congratulations, thats awesome :congratulations:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That is really great and you should be very proud


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Not lame at all. Congratulations!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Very cool! Congrats! Onward and upward


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats! That is one smart pup


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KenziBHolden (Feb 7, 2013)

That is SO exciting, nice job with all of the dedication and hardwork!! Congrats to you and your pup!


----------



## Paul K (Oct 31, 2012)

Well done to you and Nikki. You should be excited and proud


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Not lame at all. Congratulations!


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

Congrats that is a great accomplishment!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

